# Questioning again...sigh



## Lionheart (Feb 7, 2011)

Lately when I'm just wandering around or wanna do something the thought pops into my head "What is being? Am I really here? What is being actually about? AM I?" Then the depressing thought comes up about killing myself, because this isn't real anyway. It's stupid but it actually gets to me and I get a tad depressed. Is this the DP talking? Sometimes I think back before this and I never had thoughts like these. I'm afraid of these thoughts.
Anyone can relate a bit?


----------



## Xerei (Feb 17, 2010)

Lionheart said:


> Lately when I'm just wandering around or wanna do something the thought pops into my head "What is being? Am I really here? What is being actually about? AM I?" Then the depressing thought comes up about killing myself, because this isn't real anyway. It's stupid but it actually gets to me and I get a tad depressed. Is this the DP talking? Sometimes I think back before this and I never had thoughts like these. I'm afraid of these thoughts.
> Anyone can relate a bit?


Most of us, if not all of us, have had those thoughts. Now, they're just the DP talking, if you try to push them away..you might notice they strike back, hard, therefore, ignore them fully or get distracted, that helps.


----------



## rawlex (Jun 17, 2011)

Can absolutely relate Lionheart. I'm really struggling with keeping these thoughts at bay because they seem like the only thing that *is* real. You are not alone


----------



## Ronnie (Jul 5, 2011)

yes, i have these almost all day. the best you can do is try to distract yourself or immerse yourself in a social situation.


----------



## SaraBro (Feb 23, 2011)

This is what my DP is all about, and the part I can't get rid of. I sometimes wonder if it is DP or if I'm just depressed. Well, I know it's probarly still DP, cause I had all the classic symptoms in the beginning. But I've gotten rid off every other symptom, I don't have DR, I don't have panic attacks anymore. I don't question reality anymore, I know that this in fact is real. But I don't understand in which way, it's like I don't have a connection to it anymore.

However, I know I am a person, and I have feelings, I have a will. But I'm unable to feel joy of being me. That's why I'm questioning wheter it's DP or just depression. I think alot about our universe... how it all started, why and how. I can't grip it - I hate that, cause I know it doesn't matter! But still, I can't stop thinking about it... can't get my mind off existential stuff. And in relation to that, trying to have a normal life seems pretty pointless. It doesn't freak me out anymore, it's just depressing. I'm hoping it's some form of anxiety or ocd, because then it will eventually fade away as soon as I start feeling better.


----------



## Ronnie (Jul 5, 2011)

sara said:


> However, I know I am a person, and I have feelings, I have a will. But I'm unable to feel joy of being me. That's why I'm questioning wheter it's DP or just depression. I think alot about our universe... how it all started, why and how. I can't grip it - I hate that, cause I know it doesn't matter! But still, I can't stop thinking about it... can't get my mind off existential stuff. And in relation to that, trying to have a normal life seems pretty pointless. It doesn't freak me out anymore, it's just depressing. I'm hoping it's some form of anxiety or ocd, because then it will eventually fade away as soon as I start feeling better.


i've been feeling this way the last few days...it's absolute torture. i'm sorry to hear someone else having to face these crippling realities. best of luck


----------

